#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 這是我家發現的蛇喔=W=(一切都不是假的><

## 照

這是9/23日的晚上
我家的狗一直在叫 我跟我姊以為都是我家的狗對著青蛙叫
因為以前常常會這樣   =W=尤其是夏天的時候
但是= =.........
我跑出來看的時候發現= =|||....


 那並不是青蛙O口O||||.....而是= =||||......


珍貴稀有保育類的錦蛇阿@口@  
---------------------------------------------------錦蛇資料--------------


有鱗目 Squamata

蛇亞目 Serpentes

黃頷蛇科 Family Colubridae

學名 Elaphe taeniura

生態 出現在平地墾地山區，幼蛇性情較為溫馴,以鳥類，蛙類，鼠類等小型哺乳類為食。

保育等級及特有性 珍貴稀有保育類 / 

形態 大型蛇類，體呈橄欖綠身體前段由黑色斑駁花紋組成，後段滿佈縱貫黑線幼蛇的體表外黑色的花紋較為明顯。
-------------------------------------------以上是錦蛇的資料------------- 


我馬上叫我一位朋友來看看
因為我那個朋友非常系歡爬蟲類的動物=W=


而且我也藉了我姐的相機來拍下以下的幾張照片=W=

----------


## 翔太

嘎嘎～

好可愛  :Shocked:  

我妹之前一直吵著說要養蛇說…

可是我爸媽會生氣…（汗）

我們家都是出現毒蛇不然就肥肥的那種…||orz

----------


## 雷恩

盡然把陌生蛇抓在手上玩！

沒有毒嗎！？不會咬人嘛！？（抖～

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

我是聽說 頭型是三角的有毒..這樣...

沒有蛇是不咬人(獸)的除非他沒嘴巴(?)，不管有沒有毒 被咬到可是很難受的呢..

----------


## 照

> 盡然把陌生蛇抓在手上玩！
> 
> 沒有毒嗎！？不會咬人嘛！？（抖～



喔!!!!! ="=
不是跟你說過是珍貴稀有保育類的錦蛇了嗎="=
我跟我那個朋友已經抓過很多蛇了=W=~~好不好
  (但是被咬一定會很痛="=)

但是我們都沒被咬喔喔喔~~~=W=    (爽)

----------


## 狼王白牙

真是為那條蛇感到慶幸
還好是被您跟朋友發現, 而不是一般看到蛇就拿起投擲物的, 不尊重生命的民眾先發現...  :狐狸冷汗:  


的確很可愛, 難得看到有人敢把蛇拿在手上把玩的照片喔

----------


## 星夜狼痕

> 真是為那條蛇感到慶幸
> 還好是被您跟朋友發現, 而不是一般看到蛇就拿起投擲物的, 不尊重生命的民眾先發現...  
> 
> 
> 的確很可愛, 難得看到有人敢把蛇拿在手上把玩的照片喔


是阿
你朋友也真夠大膽的^^"

----------


## Katsuya XII

我也有發現過蛇XD
是在某天下大雨的放學
我跟同學合撐一把傘
走到公園附近時，我看到了牠
我跟同行的同學說：「看!!!蛇」
(後面的兩位合撐雨傘的女學生嚇的花容失色  :狐狸天使:  )

----------


## 照

恩恩=W=~~!因為那是我家發現的阿~~!!
而且我也很喜歡蛇~~!
我絕對不會傷他的=W=

----------


## 敬三郎

哇真勇敢˙A˙"
保育的蛇也~
後來怎麼處里有把他放生嗎˙  ˙"
好小隻喔~XD

----------


## 照

> 哇真勇敢˙A˙"
> 保育的蛇也~
> 後來怎麼處里有把他放生嗎˙  ˙"
> 好小隻喔~XD


當然放拉=W=   但是...
那不算是放生八= =...因為
我們本來打匴隔天去山裡  裡面放拉= =但是...
我朋友沒管好他逃走了=W=|||......可能會借住在我朋友家八= =|||....
而且我朋友家旁邊就是果園  還蠻大的說=W=
所以~!
以後再看看八= =.....

----------


## 上官犬良

這......這是......
台灣保育類動物!
黑眉錦蛇啊!!!!!!
我絕對沒認錯!
他的特徵就是眼睛上的黑斑!
一般是不會出現在低海拔的
這位同學你運氣實在太好啦!

話說回來牠有毒吶......
後毒牙......

----------


## tsuki.白

哇！蛇好可愛、好可愛啦～～ 
牠很溫順呢，很想摸摸看耶 :忙:  

不過還好是保育類的蛇，如果發現的是劇毒蛇的話....（= =|||
在下這邊根本看不到幾條蛇...（除非是在寵物市場

----------


## 小步

> 哇！蛇好可愛、好可愛啦～～ 
> 牠很溫順呢，很想摸摸看耶 
> 
> 不過還好是保育類的蛇，如果發現的是劇毒蛇的話....（= =|||
> 在下這邊根本看不到幾條蛇...（除非是在寵物市場


沒錯!!

蛇其實很溫馴(不一定啦XD，野外的最好看了就跑)


我摸過我舅舅家養的青蛇，還有大蛇(秘密)，

牠們很怕被摸，你摸牠，牠會緊張兮兮的縮起來(回音:喂!!你真的是大蟒蛇的同類嗎)

天照真幸運~~保育類的蛇愛上你的家了"  :狐狸心跳:

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

我從來沒試過在野外看見蛇！
-----------------------------------
大家要記住了！
有毒的蛇頭是三角型的，
而且瞳孔很窄，就像貓在光線充足下的眼睛！
如果沒毒，瞳孔就會很圓！

----------


## 幻滅之犬

我在河邊只看到一次蛇


你家是住山腳下?

----------

